# Böhmermann-Affäre: Uwe Boll veröffentlicht fiesen Kommentar



## Gast1669461003 (18. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Böhmermann-Affäre: Uwe Boll veröffentlicht fiesen Kommentar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Böhmermann-Affäre: Uwe Boll veröffentlicht fiesen Kommentar


----------



## NeroOne (18. April 2016)

Oh man,

Uwe Boll ist das perfekte Beispiel für eine gescheiterte und verbitterte Existenz. Er spiegel perfekt den sogenannten Wutbürger wieder, der nach zwei/drei Bier am Stammtisch seine Bild-Parolen auspackt, gegen Gott und die Welt wettert und das Grundgesetz nach Pippi Langstrumpf-Manier auslegt wie es ihm gerade passt.

Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Art 5 - Meinungsfreiheit

Beim ersten Punkt haben sie recht:

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

Aber auch dieser Artikel her Boll findet seine Grenzen:

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.

Was Herr Böhmermann gemacht hat (und ich bin kein großer Fan von Herrn Böhmermann) nennt man Satire. Satire muss überspitzt sein und darf Grenzen überschreiten um gesellschaftliche Missstände anzuprangern. Was Sie machen Herr Boll ist nichts anderes als Beleidigen. Kulturen, Religionen, ganze ethnische Bevölkerungsgruppen. Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus das Sie das jemals verstehen werden.

Trotzdem danke, sie haben mich prächtig amüsiert.


----------



## weazz1980 (18. April 2016)

NeroOne schrieb:


> ...



Besser kann man es nicht sagen. Bravo!


----------



## Desotho (18. April 2016)

Ein einfacher Mann mit einem einfachen Weltbild.


----------



## Razorlight (18. April 2016)

mal abgesehen von jemandes Einstellung zu dem Thema, was hat das auf PC Games zu suchen....


----------



## UthaSnake (18. April 2016)

Gebt dem Idioten keine Plattform!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. April 2016)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass ihr diesen Herren ignorieren solltet.


----------



## archwizard80 (18. April 2016)

Der Kommentar von Kalkofe ist mit das beste was ich bisher zu dem Thema gehört habe.
Naja und Uwe Boll, da erübrigt sich fast jeder Kommentar....


----------



## kamelle (18. April 2016)

Warum wird dem Boll hier überhaupt eine Plattform geboten?


----------



## knarfe1000 (18. April 2016)

Wieso gibt man dieser Hackfr... eigentlich noch ein Podium?


----------



## Wynn (18. April 2016)

Immer diese "warum und weshalb" Fragen

Das Video wird man nicht nur bei Computec finden sondern auch alle anderen Websiten weil es produziert klicks. Heutzutage sind die Websites in Zeiten von Adblock und co auf Klicks angewiesen wenn sie kein premium service anbieten wollen


----------



## Schalkmund (18. April 2016)

Naja, der Kommentar ist zumindest unterhaltsamer als seine Filme und zum Glück auch kürzer.


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2016)

Da will wohl jemand mit aller Gewalt noch auf den zur Zeit im Kreis fahrenden Hype Train aufspringen, nachdem dieser schon 20 mal an ihm vorbeigefahren ist. Laecherlich.

Der beste Kommentar zu dem Thema kam uebrigens vor knapp 2 Wochen in der Heute Show. Da wurde das ganze innerhalb von ca. 3 Sekunden abgehandelt: "Was darf Satire? Alles.  So, naechstes Thema."


----------



## Elvis3000 (18. April 2016)

jetzt wird mir der typ doch glatt noch sympatisch......sauber aufgesprochen, weiter so !


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2016)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> jetzt wird mir der typ doch glatt noch sympatisch......sauber aufgesprochen, weiter so !



ich hoffe mal das war Sarkasmus


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2016)

Hm, ich mag Uwe Boll nicht und sein "private shitstorm" ist mir viel zu primitiv und vulgär, aber _*inhaltlich*_ kann ich ihm durchaus in einigen Punkten zustimmen.


----------



## Kwengie (18. April 2016)

warum sagt Böll, daß wir diese Sozialschmarotzer überhaupt aufnehmen müssen?
Die USA ist endlich zur Verantwortung zu ziehen und Deutschland kann nicht mehr das Weltsozialamt sein.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. April 2016)

Solange er keinen neuen Film macht, soll er ruhig herumpöbeln...sehr amüsant...


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2016)

Erstmal mit primitivsten Beleidigungen um sich werfen und das Ganze dann mit Meinungsfreiheit rechtfertigen. Einfach nur peinlich, dieser Typ. Noch trauriger ist, dass er mit diesem Verhalten offenbar auch noch einen Haufen Fans hat. Was für ein tolles Vorbild für die Jugend  ​


----------



## Alreech (18. April 2016)

Satire ?
Das Musikvideo von extra3 war satire. Nichts darin war gelogen, auch wenn manches überspitzt gewesen ist.

Böhmermanns Gedicht ist keine Satire, sondern eine Schmähkritik - das hat er auch selber zugegeben.
Besonders jämmerlich an der ganze Affäre ist das er anscheinend kurz nachdem es kritisch wurde im Kanzleramt angerufen hat um sich hinter Muttis Rücken zu verstecken.

In einem Rechtsstaat wird übrigens vor Gericht entschieden was Satire ist und was nicht.
Was soll auch die Alternative sein ?
Das alles was ein staatlich geprüfter Satiriker ist unter die Kunstfreiheit fällt, während das Gleiche von einem Niemand auf Facebook gepostet eine Beleidigung ist ?


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Satire ?
> Das Musikvideo von extra3 war satire. Nichts darin war gelogen, auch wenn manches überspitzt gewesen ist.
> 
> Böhmermanns Gedicht ist keine Satire, sondern eine Schmähkritik - das hat er auch selber zugegeben.
> ...


Der ganze Beitrag war Satire, nicht das Gedicht an sich. Das war so übertrieben bescheuert, dass es nur von Vollidioten ernst genommen werden kann. Und ja, wer ohne Erklärung als Privatperson solche Beleidigungen veröffentlicht, macht keine Satire und kann dafür belangt werden.


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Satire ?
> Das Musikvideo von extra3 war satire. Nichts darin war gelogen, auch wenn manches überspitzt gewesen ist.
> 
> Böhmermanns Gedicht ist keine Satire, sondern eine Schmähkritik - das hat er auch selber zugegeben.


Siehe mein Posting hier oder hör dir den "Kommentar zur Satirefreiheit"von Kalkofe an, der sich ziemlich mit meiner Meinung dazu deckt.

TL;DR: Das Gedicht ist keine Satire, der komplette Rahmen (nicht nur das "Das darf man jetzt nicht") hingegen schon.



> In einem Rechtsstaat wird übrigens vor Gericht entschieden was Satire ist und was nicht.


Der §103f läßt sowohl das Zulassen wie das Verweigern völlig rechtmäßig zu. Vor Gericht entschieden wird schon aufgrund von §185 StGB.



> Was soll auch die Alternative sein ?
> Das alles was ein staatlich geprüfter Satiriker ist unter die Kunstfreiheit fällt, während das Gleiche von einem Niemand auf Facebook gepostet eine Beleidigung ist ?


Satire braucht einen Rahmen. Wenn ich auf dem Marktplatz den Gemüseverkäufer beleidige, ist das was anderes, als wenn das im Rahmen einer Abendunterhaltung auf einer Bühne passiert.


----------



## Elvis3000 (18. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das war Sarkasmus


Nein wars nicht. Inhaltlich passd das absolut zu Böhmermanns Gedicht, er fährt die gleiche Schiene. Aber gut, zum sympatisch sein brauchts noch bissl mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Der ganze Beitrag war Satire, nicht das Gedicht an sich. Das war so übertrieben bescheuert, dass es nur von Vollidioten ernst genommen werden kann. Und ja, wer ohne Erklärung als Privatperson solche Beleidigungen veröffentlicht, macht keine Satire und kann dafür belangt werden.



so langsam bin ich es echt leid, darüber überhaupt noch zu reden oder es mit erklärungen zu versuchen. 
sind manche eigentlich echt so bescheuert, dass sie meinen, es sei darum gegangen erdogan als dies und jenes zu beleidigen? 
wie kann das jemand bis heute nicht kapiert haben (und dafür muss man eigentlich nicht mal den kontext kennen!)?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2016)

Der erste Video-Beitrag von Rüppel-Uwe wo er mal etwas Kritik der "nachvollziehbaren" Art ablässt. Ist nicht viel, aber für den Boll ist das schon ne ganze Menge. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2016)

Ich find's schade, dass man heute alles im Internet immer so in Schimpfwörter verpacken muss. Inhaltlich sind ja immer einige Sachen richtig, aber sobald man komplett in so einen Ton verfällt, macht man sich unglaubwürdig und es hört einem irgendwann keiner mehr zu.

Mir gefällt einiges in Deutschland / Europa / der Welt auch nicht, manche Dinge machen mich gar bissl wütend. Es ist aber niemandem geholfen, wenn man dann in Schimpfwort-Tiraden verfällt.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (18. April 2016)

Ach ja, Uwe Boll, eines der entbehrlichsten Exemplare des gesamten Menschengeschlechts. Wenn er nicht gerade daran arbeitet, den Äther mit unsagbar schlechten Filmen zuzumüllen, versucht er auf seine unvergleichlich erbärmliche Art, Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen.
Er greift eine Aussage von Böhmermann nach der anderen auf, wandelt sie minimal um, garniert das ganze mit bergeweise Fäkalsprache, einer großen Prise Menschenverachtung, einem gehäuften Teelöffel Rassismus und einer Suppenkelle voll offensichtlicher Verbitterung über alles und jedes, und fertig. Bravo.
Und schlimmer noch, er bekommt dafür tatsächlich Unmengen Aufmerksamkeit, so landet seine verbale Diarrhoe ja sogar auf der Newsseite eines Magazins über Videospiele (?!).
Ich bin definitiv kein Fan von Böhmermann, fand sein Gedicht allerdings doch recht einfallsreich, auf seine Art ziemlich mutig und vor allem gewollt komisch. Bolls Aussagen auf der anderen Seite sind schlichtweg davon abgekupfert, aufs dümmste kommentiert und dazu so von Hass erfüllt, dass einem übel wird.
Böhmermann sollte freigesprochen werden. Uwe Boll hingegen, um mit seinen eigenen Worten zu sprechen, "sollte möglichst bald erschossen werden".
PS: Tut mir leid, falls ich hier und da in Uwe Boll-eske Sprachmuster verfallen bin, aber über ein solch viehisches Geschöpf in zivilisierten Worten zu sprechen, scheint mir schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (19. April 2016)

Wow. Das war wohl einer der schönsten Kommentare, den ich je gelesen  habe. Danke dafür. Super geschrieben, belustigend, ehrlich und... auch  wenn's subjektiv ist: korrekt. Hat mir wahrlich den Abend versüßt.  

"Gefällt mir"!


----------



## Shredhead (19. April 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Ach ja, Uwe Boll, eines der entbehrlichsten Exemplare des gesamten Menschengeschlechts. Wenn er nicht gerade daran arbeitet, den Äther mit unsagbar schlechten Filmen zuzumüllen, versucht er auf seine unvergleichlich erbärmliche Art, Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen.
> Er greift eine Aussage von Böhmermann nach der anderen auf, wandelt sie minimal um, garniert das ganze mit bergeweise Fäkalsprache, einer großen Prise Menschenverachtung, einem gehäuften Teelöffel Rassismus und einer Suppenkelle voll offensichtlicher Verbitterung über alles und jedes, und fertig. Bravo.
> Und schlimmer noch, er bekommt dafür tatsächlich Unmengen Aufmerksamkeit, so landet seine verbale Diarrhoe ja sogar auf der Newsseite eines Magazins über Videospiele (?!).
> Ich bin definitiv kein Fan von Böhmermann, fand sein Gedicht allerdings doch recht einfallsreich, auf seine Art ziemlich mutig und vor allem gewollt komisch. Bolls Aussagen auf der anderen Seite sind schlichtweg davon abgekupfert, aufs dümmste kommentiert und dazu so von Hass erfüllt, dass einem übel wird.
> ...



Rassismus? Wo war denn da der Rassismus? Und dein "viehisches Geschöpf" ist wesentlich menschenverachtender als alles, was Boll hier abgelassen hat.
Du solltest vielleicht nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen.


Ihr beschimpft euch jetzt gleich, weil Boll Böhmermann beschimpft, und der vorher Erdogan beschimpft hat? Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ihr beschimpft euch jetzt gleich, weil Boll Böhmermann beschimpft, und der vorher Erdogan beschimpft hat? Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln


Alles nur Satire.  

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## RR (19. April 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ihr beschimpft euch jetzt gleich, weil Boll Böhmermann beschimpft, und der vorher Erdogan beschimpft hat? Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln




Eigentlich ist dies der klügste Kommentar bisher dazu. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alles nur Satire.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Und genau deswegen finde ich es so beängstigend. Wo kommen wir hin wenn jegliche Beleidigung nur als Satire deklariert werden muss um erlaubt zu seien? Für mich ist Satire mehr als das.

Jan Böhmermann: Witz, komm raus! - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen finde ich es so beängstigend. Wo kommen wir hin wenn jegliche Beleidigung nur als Satire deklariert werden muss um erlaubt zu seien? Für mich ist Satire mehr als das.


Satire braucht einen entsprechenden Rahmen. 
Wenn man etwas auf einem Parteitag oder einem offenen Mikrofon bei einer Demonstration sagt, ist das logischerweise was anderes, als wenn das zB bei den Mitternachtsspitzen oder in einer Unterhaltungssendung passiert.
Ein Facebook/Twitter Posting oder YouTube Video befindet sich nicht automatisch in einem solchen Rahmen - daher ist dortiges Lospöbeln erstmal nicht von "Satirefreiheit" gedeckt - was auch immer das genau sein mag.

Auch ein "Das, was ich jetzt mache, ist Satire" schützt dann nicht vor angebrachter Strafe.



> Jan Böhmermann: Witz, komm raus! - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Zitat aus dem Artikel:
_"Was hätte die Kanzlerin sonst machen sollen? Die Ermittlungen nach jenem unsinnigen Paragraf 103 erst unterbinden - und den Paragrafen dann schnell abschaffen? Das wäre ein tolles Beispiel für den vielbeschworenen Rechtsstaat gewesen, den wir den Türken doch vorleben wollen."_

Das ist doch Schwachsinn.
Der §103f gibt der Bundesregierung das Recht, die Strafverfolgung zuzulassen oder eben zu verweigern: Beides ist völlig legal und im Sinne der Gesetzgebung.
Insofern hätte man sich derart äußern können:

1. "der §103 ist veraltet "
2. "im Moment gilt er noch, wir werden ihn aber in Zukunft abschaffen"
3. "wir machen von der in §104 geregelten Möglichkeit Gebrauch, die Strafverfolgung zu verweigern"
4. "die Beleidigungsklage nach §185 wird natürlich weiter verfolgt, denn darüber haben wir als Bundesregierung nicht zu bestimmen"

Alles absolut rechtens.


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch ein "Das, was ich jetzt mache, ist Satire" schützt dann nicht vor angebrachter Strafe.



Und genau das hat der Böhmermann ja gemacht, wenn auch umgekehrt ("Das was ich jetzt mache ist in unserem Land nicht erlaubt: ") und hat dann das Gedicht vorgetragen...


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. April 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Rassismus? Wo war denn da der Rassismus? Und dein "viehisches Geschöpf" ist wesentlich menschenverachtender als alles, was Boll hier abgelassen hat.
> Du solltest vielleicht nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen.


Wo da der Rassismus war?? An jeder Ecke, am explizitesten aber wohl bei 2:14/15 (wörtliches Zitat spar ich mir, weil es einfach zu krass ist).
Alles weitere spar ich mir jetzt mal ebenso, denn sonst hätte LouisLoiselle mit seinem "Ihr beschimpft euch jetzt gleich" unweigerlich recht^^.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und genau das hat der Böhmermann ja gemacht, wenn auch umgekehrt ("Das was ich jetzt mache ist in unserem Land nicht erlaubt: ") und hat dann das Gedicht vorgetragen...


... immer noch nicht begriffen, daß der Kontext bei Böhmermann weitaus größer war?

Er hat sich eben *nicht *nur hingestellt und gesagt: _"Willkommen zum Neomagazin. Das, was ich jetzt mache, darf man nicht." _und dann sein Gedicht vorgelesen, sondern Folgendes:



Spoiler



Böhmermann: Vielleicht muss man da ganz kurz was erklären: Was die Kollegen von "Extra 3" da gemacht haben, also inhaltlich humorvoll mit dem umgegangen sind, was Sie da quasi politisch unten tun, Herr Erdogan - das ist in Deutschland, in Europa gedeckt von der Kunstfreiheit, von der Pressefreiheit, von der Meinungsfreiheit, [...] Artikel 5 unseres Grundgesetzes, unserer tollen Verfassung: Das darf man hier. Da können Sie nicht einfach sagen, die Bundesregierung soll die Satire zurückziehen oder das muss irgendwie gelöscht werden aus dem Internet. In Deutschland ist so was erlaubt, [...]

Herr Erdogan, es gibt Fälle, wo man auch in Deutschland, in Mitteleuropa Sachen macht, die nicht erlaubt sind. Also: Es gibt Kunstfreiheit - Satire und Kunst und Spaß - das ist erlaubt. Und es gibt das andere, wie heißt es?

Kabelka: Schmähkritik.[...] 

Böhmermann: Das kann bestraft werden. Und dann können auch Sachen gelöscht werden - aber erst hinterher, nicht vorher?

Kabelka: Erst hinterher.

Böhmermann: Das ist vielleicht ein bisschen kompliziert - vielleicht erklären wir es an einem praktischen Beispiel mal ganz kurz. Ich hab ein Gedicht, das heißt "Schmähkritik". [...]

Also, das Gedicht. Das, was jetzt kommt, das darf man nicht machen?

Kabelka: Darf man NICHT machen.

Böhmermann: Wenn das öffentlich aufgeführt wird, das würde in Deutschland verboten.

*[Gedicht]*

Böhmermann: [...] was könnte da jetzt passieren?

Kabelka: Unter Umständen nimmt man es aus der Mediathek! Das kann jetzt rausgeschnitten werden.

Böhmermann: Also, wenn die Türkei oder ihr Präsident da was dagegen hätte, müsste er sich erst mal 'nen Anwalt suchen. [...] Nehmen Sie sich 'nen Anwalt, sagen Sie, Sie haben da was im Fernsehen gesehen, was Ihnen nicht gefällt - Schmähkritik - und dann geht man erst mal vor ein Amtsgericht. Einstweilige Verfügung, Unterlassungserklärung. Dann wird wahrscheinlich die Sendung, die das gemacht hat oder der Sender wird dann sagen: Nö, das sehen wir anders, und dann geht man die Instanzen hoch, und irgendwann in drei, vier Jahren... Wichtig ist: Sie müssen dafür sorgen, dass es nicht im Internet landet. Ganz wichtig, dass die Ausschnitte nicht...

Kabelka: Aber das macht doch keiner!

Böhmermann: Das macht keiner, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. [...]


Das Gedicht ist gar nicht das Thema des Beitrags, sondern die "Nachhilfestunde" für Erdogan, was Meinungsfreiheit hier in Deutschland ist. Das Gedicht ist nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2016)

Lieber Worrel,

ich habe das ganze sehr gut begriffen und breche es aufs wesentliche runter, ganz einfach.

Er hat in einer Satire Sendung etwas verbotenes angekündigt und dann vorgetragen. Das ganze könnte man als Satire ansehen. Das vorgetragene isoliert betrachtet verstößt allerdings gegen geltende Gesetze, und daß weiß B. auch.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> ich habe das ganze sehr gut begriffen und breche es aufs wesentliche runter, ganz einfach.
> 
> Er hat in einer Satire Sendung etwas verbotenes angekündigt und dann vorgetragen.


Das ist nicht das Wesentliche, da ein wesentlicher  Teilaspekt des Ganzen fehlt.
Ein simples _"Das, was ich jetzt mache, darf man nicht."_ ist was ganz anderes als das, was Böhmermann gemacht hat.
Ein simples _"Das, was ich jetzt mache, darf man nicht."_ wäre in der Tat billig und nur eine lasche Ausrede und Versuch, der Strafverfolgung aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Shredhead (20. April 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Wo da der Rassismus war?? An jeder Ecke, am explizitesten aber wohl bei 2:14/15 (wörtliches Zitat spar ich mir, weil es einfach zu krass ist).
> Alles weitere spar ich mir jetzt mal ebenso, denn sonst hätte LouisLoiselle mit seinem "Ihr beschimpft euch jetzt gleich" unweigerlich recht^^.



Er sagt was von aus der EU schmeißen und "Scheiß Türken". Da kann ich keinen Rassismus sehen. Solltest dir vielleicht nochmal die Definition von Rassismus durchlesen, bevor du solche Anschuldigungen in die Gegend wirfst:


> Ras·sịs·mus
> _Substantiv_ [_der_]
> 
> 
> die Ansicht, dass Menschen einer bestimmten Rasse[SUP]1[/SUP] weniger wert sind als andere, und dass ihre politische und soziale Unterdrückung deshalb gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. April 2016)

Das Wort "Rassismus" wird heute inflationär gebraucht, wodurch das tatsächlich durchaus bestehende Problem bagatellisiert wird. Hauptsächlich, um andere mundtot zu machen.

Nicht jedes kulturelle Vorurteil ist gleich Rassismus. Unter Rassismus verstehe ich eher ideologischen Rassenhass, den es natürlich auch heute noch gibt.


----------

